# Howdy from north central Orygun!



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi welcome

I'd love to see pics of your horse


----------



## Clay (Aug 6, 2007)

*My Morgan -Quarter Cross "Brandy".*

My older mare camping at Nehalem Bay Horse Camp on the Oregon coast.


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Me too*

I there, Im from Oregon too!!! Down in the valley, Salem. I love camping at Nehalem Bay !!! Just wanted to say hey!!


----------

